# N. Georgia Mountain Ride, Anyone?



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Interested in freezing your turkey off?

I am going to do a N. GA mountain ride and just want to see if anyone else is interested in tagging along. I would prefer Friday but Saturday would be ok if better for others. I plan on parking in and riding from Vogel State Park. Would like to be on the bike by 11 AM at the latest. 

The main ride will be the back loop of the 6-gap course. Some options I have. . . toss in Brasstown, and/or Wolfpen, also, I'm considering riding the course in the opposite direction (that Hogpen climb can really snap off the legs this way). 

Anyway, it will be a cold day, but sunny! 55 to 60 miles and around 7k feet of climbing, if I remember correctly. I can come up with a map and ride profile if you would like to know just how much turkey I'm talking about. Let me know if interested.


----------



## N4BBQ (Oct 10, 2005)

deadlegs said:


> The main ride will be the back loop of the 6-gap course. Some options I have. . . toss in Brasstown, and/or Wolfpen, also, I'm considering riding the course in the opposite direction (that Hogpen climb can really snap off the legs this way).


I am not quite ready for that ride (very new at cycling here) but a friend of mine will be happy to join you and bring a few others. They ride this route weekly. His name is Jon Dalman and you can contact him at Lifetime Bikes in Dahlonega -> 706-864-4582.


----------

